# Philodendron hederaceum?



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

I keep seeing vivariums with this beautiful orange or bronze, velvety Philodendron - here's an example:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIPbqZkpKka/

Is this the juvenile form of Philodendron hederaceum, often called Micans, or something else? Is there a way to encourage that color or is it just the young growth?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes that looks like Micans which usually has a pinkish color with new growth, nice delicate philo but as it ages the leaves mostly turn green. It is a great terrarium plant as it is a great size for most tanks.


----------

